# Community > Clubs >  Karori Rifle Club ( Wellington)

## DAF

Welcome to the Karori Rifle Club

----------


## madjon_

Ya gotta love that aftermarket cheek rest :Zomg:  :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

> Ya gotta love that aftermarket cheek rest


P14's RULE!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------

